# Looking for a project car



## mitch komisar (Dec 24, 2013)

I am looking for a 1600 or 2002 w non 5 mph bumpers.Body condition with no major rust is most important.
I am new to the forum so I dont know how often these show up. Thanks Mitch [email protected]


----------



## malik378 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Mohsin*

Is there a separate classifieds section here for vintage BMWs? I dont want to clog up this section of the forum if im posing in the wrong spot.

I have a friend who went to Germany in 1974 and bought a 2002 Tii (US Spec model) and brought it back. He wants to sell it finally (his knees are too bad to sit in such a low car.)


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

@mitch & @malik - not too much action here compared to bmw2002faq.com. You'll have better luck buying/ selling there.


----------

